# Applying Onshore 820/801 (preperation)



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

*820/801 Application (Currently Uploading Evidence)*

Myself and my partner have paid and completed the first part of the application process and are now currently uploading evidence..

Australian Citizen by birth and the applicant Chinese National on a 573 (TU) Visa. both 25 and 26 years old.

to give an overview:

been together over a year in a defacto relationship, met on gumtree when i needed a room mate. We have evidence of such defacto relationship as:

- living together 12+ months since the initial date she moved in
- proof of her being at the house but not on the lease, written letter by landlord and owner. (although was put on lease when the other expired)
- Centrelink has been notified about the event going back over a year.
- We also have a registered relashionship since August 2014.
- Engaged since June 2014
- 8 stat decs signed by various people (don't know if we will use all though)

we are preparing information some of which is:
- joint account (few months worth of spending so far although we dont have much evidence prior to may this year.)
- joint address letters/cards etc
- utilities is a hard one as they only let one account holder on bills, so don't know how to do this part, can anyone explain? I changed the electricity into corresponding name and will just upload and old one to prove both people have the same AGL electricity account at some point.
- we have many pictures, made a pdf file of a Facebook timeline with about 10 check ins, 30 plus pictures with various people
- Call logs from telstra that are in micrsoft excel format, telstra is fair average for detailed bills 
- police clearances from china and AFP check done
- translated birth certificate and police check from chinas police. (Notatory) although doesn't have all fields they require might have to get them translated yet. Ill wait till immigration requests as this is a bit of a grey area i hear.
- We have joint travel
- Joint movie tickets which will correspond with our joint bank
- Joint parcels

things we dont have
- will
- much evidence prior to this year 

We applied early November and have been granted the Bridging A visa and assigned a case office i think?? Victoria office aswell.

we will also submit online.

i have a few questions:
- should we make a will and use super joining to give more evidence? we are abit young for this and already stated when submitting application we don't have these.

is the application just, submit pay from applicant then upload evidence? or does the sponsor need to make an immi account aswell??

will think of more and update thanks for any answers and help!


----------



## EMILYRD (Jul 19, 2014)

I lodged my application last week.
I didn't provide my health check coz I thought it might be expired before visa granted.
but after 3 days I lodged, I got my bridging visa and a request of health check in 28days
one of my friend lodged 820 too, but she didn't get the request of health check from department.
perhaps it depends on the case officer.

I'm from China too, and I got my birth certificate and police check in China and they are all Notary Certificates. 
What about yours? it's normal translated or???


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah im going to wait for health check.

both hers are notary aswell, feel somewhat relieved now one less thing to do. haha


----------



## belgianturtle (May 21, 2014)

My partner and I are applying tomorrow and have decided to get my medicals and police checks done so we could lodge a decision ready application. Not sure it will make a big difference but they do say on the immi website that it might (and according to the immi website they do ask for it upfront + form 80) so we might as well try and we'll see. The chance of the decision going through faster Vs having to re-do medicals and police checks is a no brainer but then again I understand some people can't afford it.


----------



## belgianturtle (May 21, 2014)

Oh and I'm pretty sure if you need to get anything translated, it has to be done by NAATI certified translators.


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

*I'd do it decision ready*

I submitted everything with my application, making it decision ready. The way I see it is, there is always a chance (and right now it seems like a pretty good one) that they will look at the application before the clearances expire. 
If I hadn't included my police clearance and they had to ask for it, that would add an additional four MONTHS onto my wait time because that's how long it took for me to receive it from my home country. 
If I hadn't included my health clearance and they had to ask for it, it might have added a few weeks on to my processing time, as that's how long it took for me to get an appointment at the visa medical place. (If they had to request a medical, there might be a chance they get you priority screening or something, but not sure about that one.) 
It's also good to note that for onshore medical exams, you can't go to any old doctor, you have to contact Bupa Medical Services (Bupa) to make an appointment with the medical visa places.  It used to be Medibank, but they switched in July.
Basically, it comes down to this: if they look at my application after the expiry, I'll have to reapply for the checks anyways. However, if they look at it before, I've saved myself and my partner at least four months of additional waiting time by submitting a complete application.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

belgianturtle said:


> Oh and I'm pretty sure if you need to get anything translated, it has to be done by NAATI certified translators.


apparently it can be certified in a foreign country. only those in australia need certifying by NAATI


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Updated.....

advice welcome


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

ps how do i make a timeline signature haha


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

Use Australia Forum Tools For Members to make a time line, and then copy the html code they give you and paste it into the signature editor thing at http://www.australiaforum.com/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for that, how do i know when i have a CO assigned?


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

does anyone know if the sponsor has to do an application and submit like the applicant?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes ... there is an application to sponsor a partner form to fill out and submit online.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

oh ok thank you!


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

do i do this from same immi account as applicant or make another for sponsor


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We did it under the same account.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

ok cheers, haha sorry about the dumb questions, im an IT tech by trade and this application process and its forms is even beyond me. So silly and no real guides other then this forum.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

in the application check list it says provide a 45mm x 35mm photo x2, but online it says provide a photo, so is it 2 or 1 that you all provided?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just 1 per person


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

ok thanks for that


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

haha 21 questions. Be like 100 by time its complete! thanks heaps but


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No problem. Here to help


----------



## fyshtryker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi ALL... We've just lodge my partners application last Tuesday Nov 18, 2014 right after payment was acknowledge, Bridging Visa was granted. I just need some info though, she came from the US, does that mean that she has to get a Police check from there, she's been living here in Australia with me for the last 6months. she came originally via PMV. any input will me much appreciated.. Thanks Heaps...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

With PMV to 820 you don't need to redo the police checks or medical unless asked.

FYI - I have never seen anyone from a PMV to 820 asked to redo either.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, what Mish said. No medicals or police checks necessary when going from PMV to 820.


----------



## fyshtryker (Aug 22, 2012)

...Thanks Mish/CG... Those were our main concerns... Cheers...😊😊😊


----------



## KS77 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not sure about the online application as we did our first part on paper.

However, thought I'd give you some info on what we did regarding wills - we had been together a short period and living together for less than 12 months when we applied for the 820/801.

We registered our relationship and added each other to our superannuation as benefliciaries. We didn't have Wills at that stage and in fact we only did them once we had a baby last year.

It didn't seem to make a difference our 820 application as we had lots of other evidence (similar to what you mentioned).

Good luck!


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

KS77 said:


> I'm not sure about the online application as we did our first part on paper.
> 
> However, thought I'd give you some info on what we did regarding wills - we had been together a short period and living together for less than 12 months when we applied for the 820/801.
> 
> ...


Just to give an insight we have been defacto for a year and met on gumtree prior to this, i needed a room for rent, i moved in you can guess what happened haha. Anyways we dont have much evidence prior to this year, nor did i pay rent with anything we can trace, although the real estate wrote a letter saying i have lived here since September 2013, so that should prove we made the year requirment, we have registered the relashionship, other then that we dont have much info other then a few bills that correspond nothing joint though!

Waiting on super beneficiaries to come back


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Also i paid for the visa on the 13th of this month, have uploaded like 30 pages of evidence so far, so i have 30 to go until cut off, do many people upload maximum amount of documents or?

i want to try have a full application so it looks better. 

Also as my partner works away his taking some time, its been nearly a week now, we reckon it will be another week till we have most uploaded... hope they don't check the application whilst we still upload!! chance of refusal if they 'do' check it early or not??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have heard people get emails if they haven't uploaded things or not uploaded anything.

We uploaded about 80 docs but that was before the limit was brought in.

It really depends on the documents you have uploaded and they have like 12 months of statements in 1 doc or 12 docs with 1 month of statements. 

I just changed the last of my bills to an email bill so now I don't have to scan them


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

thanks still awaiting a few documents to upload is all


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

registered for medicare today yay


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

question in the sponsors section where should we upload pay slips etc?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't upload any lol. But I would but it under the financial information I guess.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

on the check list it says sponsor must provide pay slips and 2 years of tax returns, which is no problem and is good money cus of mine work. 

Also we plan to cancel a student visa and will remain on bridging e visa, trying to work out how to get approved work rights. As its casual contract mine work, which is never stable we plan on using this for financial hardship and the fact when working away its hard to maintain and pay bills when its fly in fly out to remote locations.

Anyone have exp in bridging e visa?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We did 820 from PMV so payment summary was provided at that time.

Sorry I don't have experience in BVE but from what I understand is that it is up to DIBP if they accept it or not.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

I recommend reading this thread if you want to cancel your student visa

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...udent-visa-after-receiving-bridging-visa.html

It is really not recommended if you can avoid it


----------



## quethaochi (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all
What can be consideration as finnacial hardships? Everyone
Thank heaps


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi everyone just thought anyone can shed some lights .... I applied 820/801 on 23 nov 2012 and was granted 820 on 23 feb 2014 ( yes- took me whole 15 months! And I have to email to ask the progress and it is when they start processing it!! They must have forgotten me...)... today is the eligibility date for my 801. I know its Sunday and theyre closed. Just thought when should I contact them to ask my progress for 801?? I dont want to be very pushy incase theyre annoyed and reject my 801 but I dun want to wait sooooo long like last time!! Thanks...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you submitted all your docs for the 801? It is generally taking around 3-4 months from eligibility date at the moment.


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes 2 months ago I received an email requesting more info for 801 and I submitted everything required via post and received the acknowledgement letter..
Read on here that a lot of people get 820 very quickly while I waited for 15 months?!! Just worried this time will be the same....

.just see if anyone is in the similar boat as me waiting and what date of eligibility you have??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Actually it is not true alot of people get 820 quickly. There are alot that wait over 12 months for it.

The really fast 820's are those that come from a PMV or rare ones that get it quickly. 

You just have to sit back and wait. If you ring them they will just give you the standard processing terms.


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

Just hope wont be too long! 

Have you heard of anyone 801 not going through?
just worried about the worse case scenario that we have to sell the house and dump our family pets to move back


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They have recently started cracking down on 801 applications, but as long as you provided ample evidence that you have continued to live at the same address, have combined finances, etc. there's no reason to worry.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Helene said:


> I recommend reading this thread if you want to cancel your student visa
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...udent-visa-after-receiving-bridging-visa.html
> 
> It is really not recommended if you can avoid it


tuition fees aren't being funded now, no choice. we cant afford it and the house and everything, family was funding before but there cash is now low.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I am struggling to find 12 months relationship b4 the date of application lodged.i lodged onshore partner visa on 6th of December 2013. Now co asks me to provide evidence of 12months relationship. I don't have it .1/ I lost mobile twice which mean I lost all text 2/ I didn't change address as my family still live in my previous address.
3/ everything related to finance depend on my husband that why I didn't put my name on utility bill.
I did change after I lodged application n also get marry after I lodge application.we have been living together for more than two years now . I have a lot of witness that prove we are living together as a couple.does any1 have the same problem like me ? I think I make an invalid application for de facto visa as I don't have -12 month relationship prior the date application lodge. My visa will refuse for sure .any idea would appreciate.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Rose Mary

I thought that it was a time of decision requirement not at lodgement as I know of someone who got married after they lodged their 309.

Have you asked the case officer why they need 12 months when you are married? Maybe they think you are still applying under de facto grounds?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

rose mary said:


> I am struggling to find 12 months relationship b4 the date of application lodged.i lodged onshore partner visa on 6th of December 2013. Now co asks me to provide evidence of 12months relationship. I don't have it .1/ I lost mobile twice which mean I lost all text 2/ I didn't change address as my family still live in my previous address.
> 3/ everything related to finance depend on my husband that why I didn't put my name on utility bill.
> I did change after I lodged application n also get marry after I lodge application.we have been living together for more than two years now . I have a lot of witness that prove we are living together as a couple.does any1 have the same problem like me ? I think I make an invalid application for de facto visa as I don't have -12 month relationship prior the date application lodge. My visa will refuse for sure .any idea would appreciate.


That's what I was thinking as well because marriage removes the requirement of having to prove co-existence of 12 months (as de-facto) before you got married 
I think you should call/write to your case officer to update him/her that you are now married.
Please let us know how you go. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Mish 
I got married after I lodged application so my application must be de facto.i think I make an invalid application at the time I lodged application cos I don't have evidence to show 12 months relationship.i don't know what going on now only connect with co n see what is going on. My relationship is genuine. I have hundred people can be wittiness .my husband is a project co-ordinator . He got a big house . It is impossible that he marry me because of money or fake.i have hundreds people that can be witness that we are a couple living together for 2 years now such as my neighbours, shop owners near my house, his workmates , his family n friend of his relatives. We join many party together.I hope it can help. I actually have evidence half year of living together b4 I lodged application as I got new mobile from that time .


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Beaky 26.
To lodge onshore partner visa 1/ u must marry or 2/ u have been in de factor relationship for 12 month . 
Offshore Partner visa can marry after the lodgement or called intended to get married. 

I lodged onshore n I was not marry at the time I lodged application that why I need 12 months relationship b4 the time I lodge which I don't have. That is the problem


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Rose Mary 
You really need to contact the case officer and ask them why they need 12 months worth when you are married. 

I am pretty sure that you can get married at any point of the application as someone that applied for a 309 didn't get married until about 4 months after lodged and their visa got approved.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I checked the partner booklet and for 820 you must have been married prior to lodgement not after. Therefore you need 12 months de facto relationship.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear Mish
Yes I've already send them a letter . I have applied for 801/820 not 309.
Really appreciate your reply mish.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The way I see it you have 3 choices:
1/ Find the evidence
2/ Withdraw the application and lodge again (means you fee)
3/ Wait for a rejection

I would be speaking with a migration agent ASAP as what you have is a last chance email. It them basically saying please give us this or we will reject you. It is them saying I do not have enough evidence. 

Did you live together 12 months prior to applying?


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes I have been living together for 12 months prior the application. A lot of people can be witness.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a thought. Which state do you live in?

If you can register the relationship that will solve it because the registration can occur anytime before decision. However I am not 100% sure if you can register it even though married. You may as well try.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just a thought. Which state do you live in?
> 
> If you can register the relationship that will solve it because the registration can occur anytime before decision. However I am not 100% sure if you can register it even though married. You may as well try.


I just went to the below mentioned website and read that registration of relationship can't be done if the couple is married unfortunately, this is for QLD.
https://www.qld.gov.au/law/births-d...red-relationships/registering-a-relationship/

Also read the information on the BDM websites of NSW and VIC- they have the same requirements as QLD, the couple shouldn't be married. Not sure which state you reside in.
Do you have evidence to prove that you lived with your partner for 12 months before the application was lodged? besides the witnesses because DIBP wants other evidence that prove the living together requirement like lease agreements, joint bank accounts, etc.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rose mary said:


> Yes I have been living together for 12 months prior the application. A lot of people can be witness.


The problem is DIBP want see the evidence not witnesses.

They want joint bank account, lease, bills etc. Even your husband getting mail at the same address as you.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Now only to to convince co that we have been living together for 12months . If it is not satisfy, then I go back n applied offshore. Anyways my husband and I can't be separated. He told me he will sell his house n go to live with me in Cambodia if I can't stay here. Her parents are very sad now as they got only one son.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> I just went to the below mentioned website and read that registration of relationship can't be done if the couple is married unfortunately, this is for QLD.
> https://www.qld.gov.au/law/births-deaths-marriages-and-divorces/marriage-weddings-and-registered-relationships/registered-relationships/registering-a-relationship/
> 
> Not sure if it's the same for the other states.
> ...


Well that is a bummer. It was worth a shot. Anything is worth a shot for Rose Mary considering what the case officer wants.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I have joined bank account but only 6months prior the application not 12months. My relationship is genuine but they not allow me to stay here. Up to them. They focus on document rather than the genuine relationship. If the investigate they will know that we are a genuine couple .if they refuse for what ? Anyways I can lodge partner visa again , just waste my money .


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> They have recently started cracking down on 801 applications, but as long as you provided ample evidence that you have continued to live at the same address, have combined finances, etc. there's no reason to worry.


Hi just thought if anyone or their witness been asked to do an interview for 801 permanent application? And I read that they can do home visits as well? Does anyone have any of the experience with interview and home visits?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



rose mary said:


> I have joined bank account but only 6months prior the application not 12months. My relationship is genuine but they not allow me to stay here. Up to them. They focus on document rather than the genuine relationship. If the investigate they will know that we are a genuine couple .if they refuse for what ? Anyways I can lodge partner visa again , just waste my money .


I know how you feel. I had my onshore partner visa application rejected because the case officer didn't contact us for further inquiry and decided to reject our application straightaway. We were married when our application was rejected. I pray and hope you and your partner or anyone never has to go through what my husband and I went through. We were and still are in a loving genuine relationship. And it was heart breaking to see how DIBP works. If the applicant has the supporting documents then they are genuine, but if they don't they are deemed to be in an un-genuine relationship regardless of what the true story is.

Your visa application hasn't been rejected just yet. So hang in there, stay positive,collect as much evidence as you possibly can including the witness form 888s and submit everything to the case officer.

I hope you get your visa approved. Please let us know how you go.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately the onus is on us the proove to DIBP that we are genuine. Unfortunately sometimes we just need to do things to please them ie. Joint bills etc.

I was with my ex for 5 years and nothing joint (not even an account). If it wasn't for DIBP all my husband and I would have would be a joint account and that would be it. I had to change the bills just to please DIBP.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I live in berwick victoria. I already got official married certificate. I got married in jan 2014. , put my name in everything he got since last year . Have too many albums of pic together with family n friends in many occasion. 
Thank u so much Mish n backy26
Really appreciate ur time .
partner visa can refuse if co thinks it is not real. If all this they think it is not real so only wait until I have a baby n apply again cos I think it wast too much money if I got refuse again . My husband already spend more than 5k for my visa .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

rose mary said:


> I live in berwick victoria. I already got official married certificate. I got married in jan 2014. , put my name in everything he got since last year . Have too many albums of pic together with family n friends in many occasion.
> Thank u so much Mish n backy26
> Really appreciate ur time .
> partner visa can refuse if co thinks it is not real. If all this they think it is not real so only wait until I have a baby n apply again cos I think it wast too much money if I got refuse again . My husband already spend more than 5k for my visa .


No worries rose mary, happy to help  I've been in your shoes. Unfortunately I didn't know of Australia Forum and was misguided big time by the immigration when we were applying for the onshore partner visa. Which resulted in our application getting rejected. So I try to help as much as I can because I know how much even a little help can mean in situations like this.
I wish I had known of this forum, we would've saved thousands of dollars and about 2 years of life we spent in depression and stressing about our future together.

Partner visas are extremely expensive especially the onshore ones and the case officers have the power/authority to just reject them if THEY think the couple isn't genuine when in reality they are. As I wrote in my previous post, provide everything you have that can be titled as evidence of relationship. Also post this in http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/49513-ask-mark-517.html thread. Maybe will be able to help you out as he has much more experience and knowledge than me or anyone on this forum 

Hope this helps  Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> No worries rose mary, happy to help  I've been in your shoes. Unfortunately I didn't know of Australia Forum and was misguided big time by the immigration when we were applying for the onshore partner visa. Which resulted in our application getting rejected. So I try to help as much as I can because I know how much even a little help can mean in situations like this.
> I wish I had known of this forum, we would've saved thousands of dollars and about 2 years of life we spent in depression and stressing about our future together.
> 
> Partner visas are extremely expensive especially the onshore ones and the case officers have the power/authority to just reject them if THEY think the couple isn't genuine when in reality they are. As I wrote in my previous post, provide everything you have that can be titled as evidence of relationship. Also post this in http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/49513-ask-mark-517.html thread. Maybe will be able to help you out as he has much more experience and knowledge than me or anyone on this forum
> ...


Hi Becky,

After reading your post, I am really stressed about my application.. Do you mind if i ask you on what basis did they reject your application? 

And what did you do next to be able to stay in australia?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No problem Rose Mary happy to help. Makes me sad to see genuine people rejected and then forced to apply offshore and live apart like Becky had to.

As Becky said post in Ask Mark. If anyone can help Mark can.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

The same like me I join everything just to please immigration.as before I didnot have job so everything depend on my husband. I start have income this year n we share household expense. We live together continually. I don't think I go to register as de factor would help because now I have married certificate 1year old .
Just a nightmare going through this . Now I think fake marriage probably is easy to get a visa than real because everything in plan so they can keep evidence.like me not planing to make up evidence to show as I always think we are genuine n living together.that why I get through this .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

fragile_love said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> After reading your post, I am really stressed about my application.. Do you mind if i ask you on what basis did they reject your application?
> 
> And what did you do next to be able to stay in australia?


Apologies, my intention was not to freak anybody out. 
The case officer rejected our application on the basis of "lack of evidence to support that the relationship is genuine".
I had 28 days to depart Australia. We went to DIBP office in Brisbane and requested to give us some more time to make travel arrangements since we had recently moved into a new rental signed a 12 months lease. Immigration gave me 2 additional weeks on top of the 28 days so we could organise our things and break the lease, get the 4+2 weeks bond back.

Left Australia with my husband in May 2013, re-applied for the partner visa offshore in July 2013. Took us over 16 months to get approved. Most probably because I had the laziest case officer. Our second application the was about 600 pages long. This time we made sure they would think twice before rejecting it because all the evidence was dated back to 2011 and 2012 proving that we had all the paperwork but the case officer didn't contact us like we were told by the immigration, misguided as I wrote earlier.

If you have provided evidence, there is no need to be worried. We were just very unlucky, uninformed and highly misguided. 
I hope you get your visa soon  Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a thought. Your mobile have you been with same company and is it post paid or prepaid? Maybe you can contact the company and ask for the records (some companies will give you records for prepaid ie. Telstra does).


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just a thought. Your mobile have you been with same company and is it post paid or prepaid? Maybe you can contact the company and ask for the records (some companies will give you records for prepaid ie. Telstra does).


Yes!! Good thinking Mish 
So does vodafone  I'm with vodafone (prepaid) and can check my call, text history online and also the internet usage


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Yes!! Good thinking Mish
> So does vodafone  I'm with vodafone (prepaid) and can check my call, text history online and also the internet usage


Hopefully we can come up with something for Rose Mary.

Rose Mary - house is that owned or rented? It rented what about a stat dec from the real estate agent saying that you lived together and from what date?


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

B4 I use plan with teltra but I changed to prepaid with amaysim half year ago . Yes I will go to teltra if I can get record . My husband own a big house in berwick as he get a well paid job . My husband is Australian original, never been married .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hopefully we can come up with something for Rose Mary.
> 
> Rose Mary - house is that owned or rented? It rented what about a stat dec from the real estate agent saying that you lived together and from what date?


Yes, definitely! 
Ou! I had provided the bills from my GP before we went to India as they had our address proving that my husband and I were living together.

I also provided other mail addressed to my husband individually along with the ones that were addressed to us as Mr and Ms (because I haven't changed my surname). Envelopes and letters from my parents when they sent us Christmas cards, birthday cards and parcel receiving receipts address to us both.

Maybe you can provide an affidavit from your parents stating that they are aware of your relationship with your partner and accept it and mainly when they were made known of your relationship as in the date. I provided a 2 page affidavit from my parents for my offshore application.
Hope this helps. Good luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Good idea Becky. 

What about tax return that you lodged with the ATO? On the tax return it says if not full year what date did you get married or de facto. That page would be good to supply.

Super beneficiary showing when you added each other.

Optometrist, dentist etc


----------



## fragile_love (Nov 20, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Apologies, my intention was not to freak anybody out.
> The case officer rejected our application on the basis of "lack of evidence to support that the relationship is genuine".
> I had 28 days to depart Australia. We went to DIBP office in Brisbane and requested to give us some more time to make travel arrangements since we had recently moved into a new rental signed a 12 months lease. Immigration gave me 2 additional weeks on top of the 28 days so we could organise our things and break the lease, get the 4+2 weeks bond back.
> 
> ...


Hi Becky.. Sorry to hear your experience 
I have just past my eligibility date I want to ring them/email them to check my progress but worried if I hassle them too much they get annoyed and reject my application!!

It would be very terrible for us if it didn't go through as we would have to sell the family home we bought last year and dump our family pets to go back


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Thx a lot becky 
Yes I will try that .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

fragile_love said:


> Hi Becky.. Sorry to hear your experience
> I have just past my eligibility date I want to ring them/email them to check my progress but worried if I hassle them too much they get annoyed and reject my application!!
> 
> It would be very terrible for us if it didn't go through as we would have to sell the family home we bought last year and dump our family pets to go back


They will just quote you the processing time. They will quote 6 to 8 months (people on here get them at 3 to 4 months usually).


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Good idea Becky.
> 
> What about tax return that you lodged with the ATO? On the tax return it says if not full year what date did you get married or de facto. That page would be good to supply.
> 
> ...


Women brainstorming can get amazing things done....hahaha 
ATO tax returns would be a great evidence, that can be included in the social context and how many government agencies are aware of your relationship along with the super beneficiary statement.

Anything with address that proves that you and your partner have been living at the same address is evidence. Even things as little as loyalty cards like flybuys, everyday rewards cards, etc.

Also from your individual accounts, you can still prove that you've been equally contributing towards the household like groceries, bills, any gift (receipts) you bought for your partner, etc.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

fragile_love said:


> Hi Becky.. Sorry to hear your experience
> I have just past my eligibility date I want to ring them/email them to check my progress but worried if I hassle them too much they get annoyed and reject my application!!
> 
> It would be very terrible for us if it didn't go through as we would have to sell the family home we bought last year and dump our family pets to go back


Don't worry, I don't think calling to check if everything is fine will get your application rejected. Maybe write them a very polite email requesting an update and asking them to contact you if any more document is required.
I hope you get the good news soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

rose mary said:


> Thx a lot becky
> Yes I will try that .


No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck!


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

wow alot of comments on my thread, glad so many helpful people answer questions


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

does the sponsor really need to provide pay slips and tax returns?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

530i said:


> does the sponsor really need to provide pay slips and tax returns?


I provided payment summaries for the PMV but not for the 820.

I just checked and it isn't on the 820 checklist.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

can you link me to this checklist please?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Keep in mind that even the checklist is flawed - but they've removed the requirement for the sponsor to provide payslips/tax assessments when they removed the requirement for Assurance of Support some time ago. It's good evidence to provide still, but it's not required.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, ill provide a few pay slips anyways. My partner is on good money at the mines.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

530i said:


> does the sponsor really need to provide pay slips and tax returns?


Mish and I were just trying to think of the documents which would have address of the residence where the applicant lived with her partner before she submitted her visa application since she was struggling to provide evidence that proved she had been with her partner for 12 months and over at the time of her partner visa application.

Both payslips and tax returns have the full name and address of the person who it is addressed to so that would be a useful document.

My husband didn't provide payslips or tax returns, I don't think it's a mandatory document. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

530i said:


> can you link me to this checklist please?


As CG said, I too think the checklist is flawed and needs to be updated and needs more information in it. The document checklist is only helpful because it provides information on how we can structure our application which is very important. Submitting a sloppy unorganised file can cause some serious issues.

The most important are the 4 categories that applicant needs to remember when putting their file together. Each application and their journey/story is different so everyone can't have the same documents in their file.
So applicants should think through their situation and then work towards collecting their documents.

For example- not everyone has a mortgage on a house and not everyone has has kids together.
That's why I don't think the checklist is that useful. But that's just me 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't have evidence 12 relationship prior the time we lodged . My application will refuse for sure. Because of my lawyer misunderstood about intense to get married apply for onshore partner . He misunderstood about regulation n provide wrong service . I lost visa fee which is nearly 5k and also his fee 1200. If my application is refuse, my husband will sue the lawyer , hopefully we can get the money back to apply offshore. Do u think this is work out ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is recommended that people use registered migration agents and not lawyers as agents are more up to date on the law.

You can try to sue but will cost money to do that. If was a MARA agent you could have made a complaint against him.

Sorry about your lawyer.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes it is immigration agent in noble park . I didn't even know that my application is de factor . He told me he apply base on marry . But I didn't have married certificate at the time I apply and also don't have 12 months join bill . I did living together more that 12 months but I don't have evidence to show that and he know that too . I have only 6months of join account and bill. He know that too. Why he lodged de factor ground ? Make me waste visa fee n his fee and also time. My husband will sue him after my visa refuse . He misunderstood the regulations and provide a wrong service as immigration agent .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

He is MARA registered? If so you can make a complaint to the board. 

This really angers me when they provide incorrect information like this when people like us who are not agents know it is not correct.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

After my immigration agent get all the money, he didn't attend my call or reply my text . At the time I ask Mark to give advice more about cancel my student visa n got bring visa e also permission to work . My immigration agent can't do that n I have to pay service for Mark .Mark is very helpful n great immigration lawyer . I got VbE with fully permission to work base on his advice . Mark told me that that time too . How can my lawyer lodged intended to get married onshore . He said maybe in de facto. I said no 
marriage. Mark told me at that time maybe I just lucky , co didn't look carefully about application. He is worried about that. At that time I didn't worry as I got BvE with fully permission to work.n my relationship is genuine, living together . I didn't knows that have problem at that time but now .and it
worst to find evidence now.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> He is MARA registered? If so you can make a complaint to the board.
> 
> This really angers me when they provide incorrect information like this when people like us who are not agents know it is not correct.


An MARA agent in Adelaide tried to convince my SO and I that we could apply for defacto visa though we don't physically live together. My SO lives in SA that doesn't register relationships. He was so sure that if we got a joint account and add my name to bills then we could meet the 12 month living together. The longest time I have spent with my SO is 3 months!

He even spoke about 2 defacto cases that were pending with applicants who hadn't been physically living together. I feel sorry for those applicants who are likely to get rejected.

Luckily I had been reading this forum because I might have fallen for his crap! The consultation with him was a total waste of $100 and our time.

I should probably make a formal complaint.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Make sure you check if he is MARA agent (he will have a registration number) if he does make a complaint. 

Just remember lawyers and agents are different. Mark is an agent too and a very good one. 

Are you sure you can't find anything even old telephone bills? Even by contacting the telephone company? 

Don't give up. Try and think outside the squares. 

Maybe you paid for lodgement only? Because 1200 is cheap for a partner visa - usually is around 2500.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I will Mish even I have to pay more money for legal advice . After my visa refuse , he will have a problem . My visa refuse is because of invalid application not because of relationship. Mark already told me about that at that time but I don't care coz I already get a visa at at time . But now a big problem. It is difficult for me to find 2years ago evidence as I was not planing to to 12months relationship so I don't collect or count proof... Now I only get transportation company is the which I use when I move stuff to live with my husband to give statuary declaration about my moving to his address 2years ago n Also get a person who I rent her house b4 give declaration thAt my room was rent to other person . I hope this can help. I will try to fight until the end . Hopefully immigration can know that we are genuine.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

He asked me $4000 . I say yes and sign agreements. I pay him only 1200 first stage .4000 include lodge partner offshore , cancel my student visa , apply for BvE n apply for permission to work on BvE also second stage of partner visa .but after lodge , he doesn't know how to do further . He didn't attend my call or my text so I didn't pay the rest of money too. I did ask Mark to apply give advice n apply BvE n work .


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry lodged onshore partner visa not offshore


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Phone bill they sent to my email , I deleted all email as I get too much advertising to my email .i have my previous bank account that I buy grocery with my husband but when I join back with my husband, I close that one as I don't want to pay fee for 6$ a month fee. 
I didn't know I have to provide 12 months relationship now . If I know , I think I can find some.i was though join bank account , join bill for 6months , married, , photo . That should be enough .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ring the phone company they should have them going back ages if they do not at least you cam say you tried.

At this stage try everything you can and no evidence is too little.

Bank accounts you can access statements after you close the account. I lost my credit recently and had bought tickets and had to show my old bank statement where the tickets were bought. I rang the bank and they showed me how to get it (never knew you could do that).

Look at your tax return where you have the same address. Like Notice of assessment that the ATO sends. If you don't have it ring the ATO and ask for it or you might be able to access it through mygov. Check mygov and see if you are listed as partners and since when (not sure if it has that function or not).

Super? Are you each others beneficiaries? 

Private health? Do you have joint private health insurance? 

In QLD we have gocard's for transport and my husband's is linked to my credit card. Do you have something like that?

What about car insurance? Listed as a driver? 

Please don't give up. Give them anything no matter how small it is and I hope that is enough for you. Every little piece of evidence adds up no single piece is enough on its own.

Do you own or rent the house?


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Thx u so much Mish for for advice , I will try that . I have super beneficial.put my husband name 100% benefit when I die but it doesn't show the date in that part .i lodge online, it doesn't show date . I take a shot screen to show immigration. I also lodged in eBay account . It show my address that I live with my husband 2012 but it doesn't show transaction as it is 2years ago. Transaction can show only 3months ago. I also have etage which my car n his car in the same account but it doesn't show the date too. How can I prove 12 moths which is two year ago?


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I have tax retune but it is this year not last 2years as b4 I was on student visa, no job .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

At this stage just provide anything even without a date and just hope it helps.

Strange about super mine has a date. Was your husband made beneficiary when you opened it? Maybe that is why no date.

What about emergency contact at work?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rose mary said:


> I have tax retune but it is this year not last 2years as b4 I was on student visa, no job .


What about addess for the uni to contact you?


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

He own the big house , nearly pay off . I will go to back if they can recall my previous account bank as it show the same address with my husband.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes I have all but all not 2years ago as two years ago I don't have job, no income , everything my husband pay all.that y I didn't join bill 2y ago.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't change the address as my brother still live the same address. Now I already think my visa will refuse . Hopefully I can sue the immigration agent to get the money back to apply offshore .or wait until I have a baby then apply offshore to come back otherwise they can say no evidence not continue relationship while I go back to my country.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

My husband wants to go with me but he got a good job here. If he go with me , when we come back, not sure he can get a job or not while professional now still hard to find a job. I has a dog here, if he go with me , no 1 look after the dog. His mum n dad are old now . I don't want because of me make him lost everything. He can go to visit me on holiday .i think now when I have baby , I will apply again otherwise immigration can say not continue relationship.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is a tough job market. Some I hear still looking after 1.5 years .

Now that they have schedule 3 it is very hard to apply for a 820/801 from a bridging visa. Otherwise you would have had that option.

Do you have flat mates? Do you know the neighbours?


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't have flatmates only me and my husband . I don't know neighbour clearly but they all know that we are couple living together for a long time . My house is close to shop, my husband n I always go to buy grocery n sometimes eat nandos . My husband like take a way food, he always call n order from his home phone n I go n pick up . Not only one take a way food but 5 they know me when I go there, they know I pick up for David. If immigration investigate , they will know that we are a real couple.my husband live alone in a big house . He doesn't even rent. Base on his job, his background, it is no way that that he marry me as fake . I hope immigration can understand.but now I already prepared myself to go home . To be honest with u Mish now I don't even want to apply to come back as we are genuinely relationship but got visa refuse.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I cannot apply onshore as I am in BvE. I can apply offshore as 3years ban doesn't apply for partner visa offshore .i got 3years ban when my student visa cancel. But I don't apply offshore. Wait until I have a baby then apply offshore come back here. Otherwise will not enough evidence again.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> At this stage just provide anything even without a date and just hope it helps.
> 
> Strange about super mine has a date. Was your husband made beneficiary when you opened it? Maybe that is why no date.
> 
> What about emergency contact at work?


Mine does too, I re-joined REST online and the member PDF statement has the date when I joined again and my husband's full name and that he is 100% beneficiary in case GOD forbid something unforeseen was to happen to me.
Same is on my husband's information online.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I am not scheduled 3. Scheduled for people who live illegally, over stay in there visa , I think. Even this country is a nice place to live, but I won't stay illegally or overstay . When I got refuse , pack my clothes , book ticket n go . But my husband gonna sue that immigration agent, hopefully we can get the money back .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rose mary- any facebook posts from 12 months ago as that can evidence the social context of the relationship, like when you changed the status to "in a relationship" then to "engaged" then to "married". And any photos of you with your partner in the house you live and any photos with friends?
Joint invites to events on facebook will work too.

I provided a lot of stuff from facebook with other evidences and seemed like it worked. Initially I forgot to include facebook evidence then later just before my visa was approved I submitted a last set of additional documents with evidence of communication, financial support- money transferred from my husband's account to my account, posts from our common friends in which we both were tagged, photos from facebook dated back from 2011, holiday/vacation photos with family and friends, check-ins at the movies, restaurants we went to together on dates and also with our friends, etc.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

rose mary said:


> I am not scheduled 3. Scheduled for people who live illegally, over stay in there visa , I think. Even this country is a nice place to live, but I won't stay illegally or overstay . When I got refuse , pack my clothes , book ticket n go . But my husband gonna sue that immigration agent, hopefully we can get the money back .


Suing the agent might even cost you more money and can be a lengthy process and you'll only get the fees that the agent charged you back, the visa fees is non-refundable like 90% of the time. First priority should be to get as much evidence together, no matter how little it is- as Mish said and try your best to get the onshore partner visa approved.

You can go to MRT and apply for a review but that too is a super lengthy process, where if you win the case, you'll get some many back from the MRT fees if you don't you would've waiting at least 12 months just waiting.
So GOD forbid if worse comes to worst, get offshore and apply again. That's what I did. I know living apart is not easy- my husband and I were apart for close to 12 months but in the end love won! And we are together now.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rose mary said:


> I cannot apply onshore as I am in BvE. I can apply offshore as 3years ban doesn't apply for partner visa offshore .i got 3years ban when my student visa cancel. But I don't apply offshore. Wait until I have a baby then apply offshore come back here. Otherwise will not enough evidence again.


You need to try and be positive.

Also one thing I will mention is don't rely on having a baby. I only say this as a good friend has been trying for 8 years .

I didn't say you could apply onshore I mentioned you could have it they didn't have the bridging visa restrictions.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

finally got all my stat decs signed and uploaded 

45 pages out of 60, cancelled medical will wait till requested.

got bank statements to upload and a few form 888's wanna leave atleast 10 document spaces so i can upload future evidence  such a relief.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> As CG said, I too think the checklist is flawed and needs to be updated and needs more information in it. The document checklist is only helpful because it provides information on how we can structure our application which is very important. Submitting a sloppy unorganised file can cause some serious issues.
> 
> The most important are the 4 categories that applicant needs to remember when putting their file together. Each application and their journey/story is different so everyone can't have the same documents in their file.
> So applicants should think through their situation and then work towards collecting their documents.
> ...


...That and the fact that it lists requirements for OTHER visas that are not in fact requirements for the Partner Visa or PMV, like health insurance. Flawed, flawed, flawed.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait wait wait... I've skimmed much of this because I'm concerned and I want to get this information to rosemary quickly so someone correct me if I've missed something - bolding this as it is VERY important for rose mary to see...

*Rose Mary - The fact you are married now WAIVES the 12-month living together requirement. Get your marriage certificate from BDM QUICKLY (go into one of their offices - you should be able to get it pretty instantly) scan it and upload it.* It's what DIBP calls a "time of decision" requirement, NOT a "time of application" requirement. It doesn't matter that your lawyer ticked "de facto" when you applied - you having gotten married automatically waives the 12 month requirement.

Okay, now I'm going to go back and read more in-depth and make sure I didn't miss someone else telling you that already.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Wait wait wait... I've skimmed much of this because I'm concerned and I want to get this information to rosemary quickly so someone correct me if I've missed something - bolding this as it is VERY important for rose mary to see...
> 
> *Rose Mary - The fact you are married now WAIVES the 12-month living together requirement. Get your marriage certificate from BDM QUICKLY (go into one of their offices - you should be able to get it pretty instantly) scan it and upload it.* It's what DIBP calls a "time of decision" requirement, NOT a "time of application" requirement. It doesn't matter that your lawyer ticked "de facto" when you applied - you having gotten married automatically waives the 12 month requirement.
> 
> Okay, now I'm going to go back and read more in-depth and make sure I didn't miss someone else telling you that already.


doesnt that only count if your married before the application


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope! Mark has posted previously that being married or having your relationship registered is a TIME OF DECISION requirement, by law. As long as you do it and submit the evidence BEFORE they decide your visa, it counts! Obviously you're taking your chances that they won't just decide it immediately, but in rose mary's situation they haven't decided her visa yet!

*Rose mary - I re-read through what you posted and what Mish said - give DIBP your marriage certificate IMMEDIATELY and take her advice on collecting what evidence you can quickly after that. It doesn't have to total 12 months - since you're married, even 3 months of evidence could possibly be enough if that's all you had. You still have a chance at getting your visa approved.*


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Evidence of it being a time of decision requirement, btw (if you didn't just want to take Mark's/my word for it), is the fact that they let PMV applicants convert their application to a 309 application if they marry before the visa is granted. If it were a time of application requirement, that couldn't happen. You're allowed to apply for an 820 or 309 based on marriage as long as you intend to marry and provide evidence of that before the visa is decided.And it doesn't matter that you originally applied as a de facto couple. You can get married or register your relationship at any time, and once you provide evidence of that, it waives your 12-month requirement.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Good to know, thanks for covering that. In my case having the registered relationship waives the 12 months living together, see we had trouble proving we had actually lived for 12 months, but got a letter off the real estate stating so anyways. We just want our application bulletproof. Good to know that these waivers are really considered though!


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Thx u so much becky . Yes I put Engaged with my husband in fb on 9 June 2012 . Actually he did propose me on April 2013 but because we have physical relationship in June that why I put engaged on that date. I hope it can help as I didn't join bill together last two years.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you sure CG? I know Mark said it for de facto registering the relationship but I don't remember him saying it for marriage. 

The partner booklet says for onshore you must be married prior to lodging where offshore says you can get married before the decision is made.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Just finished uploading all documents for my visa application left, 5 document spaces spare for future evidence, wow such a relief, now the wait! haha 

Just need to do medical, i wonder if i should wait till requested or front load asap for chance of quicker approval.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Are you sure CG? I know Mark said it for de facto registering the relationship but I don't remember him saying it for marriage.
> 
> The partner booklet says for onshore you must be married prior to lodging where offshore says you can get married before the decision is made.


See thats what i thought to and have read elsewhere


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That would be awful. The requirements for the 309 and the 820 are supposed to be the same - why would it be different for this? I'm trying to find definitive info in ComLaw. If I'm wrong, rose mary, I sincerely apologize for giving you wrong info, but you should still get your marriage certificate in ASAP. Either way it's really important evidence.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Can't find anything definitive. Unfortunately I bet you guys are right, which is - again - awful and makes zero sense to me. If you can apply for a partner visa offshore without being married at that exact second, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to do so onshore as well. Guess it's time to Ask Mark on this one.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait, hang on - if I'm reading her second post correctly, she DOES meet time of application requirements. She didn't say she wasn't married yet - she said she didn't have her certificate yet when they applied!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

One of her posts said she got married after they lodged their application.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I got married after I lodged application.let c what going on. In the letter immigration state that 1/ evidence of 12 months relationship prior applying for this visa or 2/ You have registered your relationship which relevant to Australian state or territory authorities or
3/ compelling n compassion why this visa should be granted while u don't have number 1 or number 2.

I don't know my official certificate can be registered relationship or not ? 
In the letter they didn't state that register b4 application lodge which mean that they need only the time they decide about visa .

collect all evident n send it off next week. I will let u guy know how I go when immigration decided.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh man.  Relationship registration is instead of getting married - you can't do both. I'm hoping they'll somehow accept your marriage as waiving the 12 month requirement even though it was after you applied.. but if Mish is right (and she usually is) I don't know if they will. I hope if your visa is refused that your successful with that lawsuit. The advice you were given was horrendous.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you thought to engage someone like Mark to argue point 3 - compelling reasons?

I know the DIBP aren't always up to date with their things but it wouldn't hurt to post in Ask Mark and ask him if there has been any changes that allow marriage after lodgement (you have nothing to lose at this stage!).

Keep us posted


----------



## DChubbyAUwife (Nov 1, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Wait wait wait... I've skimmed much of this because I'm concerned and I want to get this information to rosemary quickly so someone correct me if I've missed something - bolding this as it is VERY important for rose mary to see...
> 
> Rose Mary - The fact you are married now WAIVES the 12-month living together requirement. Get your marriage certificate from BDM QUICKLY (go into one of their offices - you should be able to get it pretty instantly) scan it and upload it. It's what DIBP calls a "time of decision" requirement, NOT a "time of application" requirement. It doesn't matter that your lawyer ticked "de facto" when you applied - you having gotten married automatically waives the 12 month requirement.
> 
> Okay, now I'm going to go back and read more in-depth and make sure I didn't miss someone else telling you that already.


Not really following this thread but Just an FYI:
BDM have recently reorganised and certificates are taking a long time to be issued. Not sure they can/will provide one instantly if you go to one of their offices directly ( which are few and far between).
Mine took nearly 4 months after we married this July... and it has a typo spelling error so we now have to fill in paperwork and submit ID and wait another few months for it to be reissued).


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Just quote from immigration website 
there are compelling and compassionate circumstances for the grant of the visa, for example, there is a child of the relationship or the laws in your home country prevent you living with your partner
your relationship is registered under a law of a state or territory prescribed in the Acts Interpretation (Registered Relationships) Regulations 2008 as a kind of relationship prescribed in those regulations
your partner is, or was the holder of a permanent humanitarian visa and, before the humanitarian visa was granted, was in a de facto relationship with you that was declared to the department at the time
your partner is an applicant for a permanent humanitarian visa.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

It means that marriage certificate is not registered relationship as it is in different act. N I can't register relationship as well as I already married . I can't get compassion while I don't have baby . 
Only way is finding 12 months relationship.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Not really following this thread but Just an FYI:
> BDM have recently reorganised and certificates are taking a long time to be issued. Not sure they can/will provide one instantly if you go to one of their offices directly ( which are few and far between).
> Mine took nearly 4 months after we married this July... and it has a typo spelling error so we now have to fill in paperwork and submit ID and wait another few months for it to be reissued).


Each BDM is different so it may be delayed in one state by on time in another state. BDM can provide one if you go to their offices IF the marriage has been registered. The registering of the marriage is what takes the time. IF you go to BDM and the marriage is not registered then nothing can be done.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

To be honest with you guys, I don't think my evidence can satisfy 12months relationship.
M thinking about RmT ? As now I am on BvE with fully permission to work .if I go to Rmt , can I still have permission to work ? If Rmt take so long so I can have a baby b4 their discussion?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I would post in Ask Mark and check with him.

My concern is that since the partner booklet says you have to be married at time of lodging you would also not be successful at MRT because you don't meet that requirement.

I know you keep mentioning a baby. What will you do if there are problems conceiving? We have quite a few at work undergoing IVF. I just don't want you to have your hopes set on it and then it not happen and you get heart broken.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Because if I have a baby , I can remove 12months relationship.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope. Has to be before lodging.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah the baby has to be before lodging, baby isn't the best idea either, same problem with me and my partner, we both want a baby but can't commit till we know we can raise together. The 820 approval is only way and will be the only way we can start a family.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

If you can choose I would really recommend not to plan a baby until baby is granted 
If your visa is rejected immigration will not care that you are pregnant; and you will be sent back to your country; pregnant and without your partner. From there it can take you months to have a visa again for Australia, so you'll have to go through pregnancy alone; and start raising the baby away from his dad (I know it is a worst case scenario but it has to been thought of)

Also it can be expensive to have a baby in Australia; basic things are covered by Medicare but more extensive tests are on you or your private health cover


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Thx u for many advice


----------



## daveenajohns (Oct 11, 2014)

Deleted bcoz of personal reasons


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Daveena

That is a good suggestion and something I had thought about too but the problem is that Rose Mary is not on a substantive visa and generally you can't apply for an onshore partner visa from a non substantive visa. Also with the introduction of schedule 3 it makes it even harder now.

Rose Mary I do think you should ask Mark about it and see if it is a possibility at all. IF Mark says it is possible you could consider doing it that way but I would definitely get a migration agent (preferably someone like Mark or Nick) who can address the schedule 3 criteria.

I have only seen 1 or 2 people ever been successful when holding a bridging visa but they were waiting on MRT decision, so I am not sure if that made any difference.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hi Daveena
> 
> That is a good suggestion and something I had thought about too but the problem is that Rose Mary is on a substantive visa and generally you can't apply for an onshore partner visa from a substantive visa. Also with the introduction of schedule 3 it makes it even harder now.
> 
> ...


I think you mean she's NOT on a substantive visa.  Substantive visas are pretty much everything EXCEPT bridging visas, I believe. Student visas, partner visas, tourist visas, 457s, etc. are all substantive visas.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I think you mean she's NOT on a substantive visa.  Substantive visas are pretty much everything EXCEPT bridging visas, I believe. Student visas, partner visas, tourist visas, 457s, etc. are all substantive visas.


Oops. Yes that is what I meant. This is what happens when you type faster than you think or is it think faster than you type?

Have edited it to correct it now.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

has everyone got this written in their visa application??

makes me want to do health check i dont want to be refused haha

Meeting the health requirement
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
.
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: .


----------



## drebarr (Nov 26, 2014)

*tourist to 820/801*

Hi all, im a newbie here and heres my story...i will be marrying my partner ( together 6 months only ) in a month and he lives in Australia and i live in the middle east although not from here. 
I have an existing tourist visa and planning on travelling to australia to live with him as soon as we are married. once my visa is close to expiration we plan on applying for partner visa i.e. 820/801 (so we have more time to save for the application) 
would appreciate any thoughts on this road im planning on taking


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

How long will you have after marrying before your visitor visa expires? I don't have as much knowledge of partner applications as a lot of posters, but my biggest piece of advice is to plan ahead what evidence you will want/need, and begin collecting it from the moment you arrive - set up joint bank account and make sure to both use it regularly, get your name on his car insurance, joint credit card, utility bills, etc.


----------



## drebarr (Nov 26, 2014)

hi maggie-may, we have 4 months after our marriage until the visa expires. that will take our relationship to 10 months. we already started collecting evidence. joint bank account, over 200 pages Skype log, friends that can testify i both countries, wedding invites addressed to us both, photos, FB posts and im getting on the lease of the new apartment in a month or so.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

I am now now BvE so can not apply any onshore visa . I have evidence that I buy grocery n food in my account , the place is near my husband 's home . But not 11months 10day not 12months.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

What I have now :
Married certificate after the lodgement .
Bank statement showing that I buy grocery n food near my husband 's address 11months 10day prior the time lodge application .
Statuary declaration from transport company stating that they move my belonging to my husband home 13 months b4 I lodge application . Face book updated about my engagement more than 12months before the application lodge .
Statuary declaration from the place I rent b4 stating that I leaved that place more than 2years .
eBay account which show my name in my husband address 2012.
I don't know all I mention satisfy 12 months relationship or not ?
Let c . It is like a lottery this time . Send it off next week .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What about mobile phone bills? Were you able to get them from the company? Old bank statements at all?


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

Can't get as they remove from the system , my number is belong to another company .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well that is a bummer


----------



## fyshtryker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Y'all... Jusy wanna share our excitemt and joy... So we applied dor my partner's 820/801 visa on 18/11/14... Got an instant email Granting her BV Class WA... After a week uploaded some basic requirements... Marriage Cert; Passport; Proof of Residency; Birth Cert; and submitted Sponsorship form just the other day; was sleepy browsing my emails this arvo then popped up a mail from DIBP... Granting her a Partner(Temporary) Class UK; Partner (Subclass 820) Visa... Eyes openned wide... Jumping and doing the "YES" act... Very early Christmas Present for us... And a very promising New Year... Again I wann thank you all for all your contributions to this forum... Which guided us all through the way... 

This is just the first stage and we've got a lot more docos to upload... 

Would it be possible to re-use our stat dec when we're applying for PMV... Was submitted in Washington... A bit of a cheat I guess... Saves us from typing and telling the same story again  

Also... Do you Guys think that if we complete all the requirements... A decision for her PR may come earlier... Or is there a time frame we need to watch out for in completing these requirement...

Again THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR VALUABLE CONTRIBUTIONS IN THIS FORUM... 

... GD LUCK TO ALL OF US....


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats fyshtryker . Which DIBP office did you apply to?

I am not sure why you mentioned that you have alot more docs to upload when the visa has been granted....

As for the 801 it won't be granted until after the eligibility date. At the moment ia taking people around 3-4 months.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*

*Many Congratulations fyshtryker!!! 
This indeed is a wonderful Christmas present. 
Wish you a blessed and a happy life together in Australia.
It's party time now...hahaha!  Thanks for sharing the happy news with us.
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

fyshtryker said:


> Hi Y'all... Jusy wanna share our excitemt and joy... So we applied dor my partner's 820/801 visa on 18/11/14... Got an instant email Granting her BV Class WA... After a week uploaded some basic requirements... Marriage Cert; Passport; Proof of Residency; Birth Cert; and submitted Sponsorship form just the other day; was sleepy browsing my emails this arvo then popped up a mail from DIBP... Granting her a Partner(Temporary) Class UK; Partner (Subclass 820) Visa... Eyes openned wide... Jumping and doing the "YES" act... Very early Christmas Present for us... And a very promising New Year... Again I wann thank you all for all your contributions to this forum... Which guided us all through the way...
> 
> This is just the first stage and we've got a lot more docos to upload...
> 
> ...


Congrats on your approval! It's pretty typical to get a grant from PMV to 820 that quickly, fortunately!.  Your post is a little confusing though. "Would it be possible to re-use our stat dec when we're applying for PMV." Didn't you already have your PMV approved, marry, and then apply for & get granted your 820? You wouldn't apply for an 820 and THEN a PMV.  I'm assuming you're actually talking about the 801 here instead?

I wouldn't just copy and paste any older statement for a future submission to the department, simply because you want to cover OLD information AND include new information.

Sorry, but there's no way you'll get PR (801) early. You'll be eligible two years from the date you applied for the 820. You'll submit your documents for that around that date, and then you'll get your PR granted about 3-4 months later (if processing times for the 801 are still the same, which... who knows if they will be.  )


----------



## fyshtryker (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Ladies... Mish/Becky26/CG 

@Mish, we applied online... like I've mentioned earlier so far we've only uploaded the easy bits, no Stat Decs from friends yet or photos of us socialising or invitations in both our name, nor bank accounts together, just a brief description and explanations on the relationship details side of the application. That's why we we're just so stunned at the turn around. At least 50% more of the checklist has not yet been satisfied although a note says they may not be necessary. 

@CG... sorry 'bout the confusion..  one of the requirements for 820 is a statement from both of us Details of our relationship, same requirement for PMV, so to make it a bit easier for us, I was planning to use the same statements we used for PMV. . as per your suggestion, would this requirement be satisfied for the 801.

I guess what I really wanna know from you Guys is... shall we continue to complete the requirements set even though she's already been approved for 820 or should we stop from there and wait for instructions from DIBP on what to do next.

Cheers You Guys... Thanks again...


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

wow thats heaps good congrats!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

fyshtryker I know you applied online but which office online did you apply to ie. I applied online and live in Brisbane so applied to Brisbane. It is always good to know if there are any particular offices that seem to be faster than others. 

You do not need to keep unloading things as she has been approved.

You can't use the same statement as you used for PMV the 801 will be a brand new one covering from 820 to 801. However I do believe that there is a stat dec form that the sponsor completes and answes questions and I guess the applicants is probably online boxes to be answered.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme (Feb 20, 2014)

fyshtryker said:


> Thanks Ladies... Mish/Becky26/CG
> 
> @CG... sorry 'bout the confusion..  one of the requirements for 820 is a statement from both of us Details of our relationship, same requirement for PMV, so to make it a bit easier for us, I was planning to use the same statements we used for PMV. . as per your suggestion, would this requirement be satisfied for the 801.
> 
> ...


Hello, Congratulation!

If she already got her 820 visa then don't need to upload more documents
" She is Finished with her 820 (done)". 
Her next step is wait till she will be eligible for Pr 801. I don't think you can use both your old Stat Dec/statement when applying for 801. Because in 801 application they require proper stat dec in Australian form (not the same declaration/statement we used in PMV) where there is a question that you and her have to answer and that answer or statement should cover mostly the period SINCE the grant of her 820 till her eligibility date or close to her eligibility date which is 18/11/2016 if I'm not wrong. 
(Her evidences also should cover since the grant of her 820 to back up her claim for her future 801 application)

Anyway, congrats again!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep fysh - you're done with the 820 and that application. 

Keep collecting evidence - bank statements, correspondence mailed to both of you, photos of you with friends, etc. as you'll need that all two years from the date she applied for her 820. Just before that time, Immi will contact you and let you know you need to provide documents for the 801. You can do this online again - it's just a different application type.  There won't be statements from each of you, but boxes in which you'll write in your own words information about your relationship. I really wouldn't just reuse what you wrote for the PMV - your lives should be vastly different in two years than what they were when waiting on the PMV. You will have had two years of being married and sharing everything to talk about.  Best wishes!


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

ok now the time has come to cancel my studies, i know alot of you advise against this but i have no choice.

I wish to un-enrol from scu, and get a refund from my paid studies which i haven't started yet, they are due to start march next year.

as im aware i apply for cancellation and a refund, then i have 28 days from the letter i receive to go to immigration and apply for a bridging e visa. Then apply for work conditions, would anyone like to add anything to this?


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

530i said:


> ok now the time has come to cancel my studies, i know alot of you advise against this but i have no choice. I wish to un-enrol from scu, and get a refund from my paid studies which i haven't started yet, they are due to start march next year. as im aware i apply for cancellation and a refund, then i have 28 days from the letter i receive to go to immigration and apply for a bridging e visa. Then apply for work conditions, would anyone like to add anything to this?


Hi
One immigration cancel ur student visa, u can apply for bringing visa E 
1/ if u review the decision of immigration cancelling ur student visa, then bringing visa E will be granted according to decision of ur review .
If u want to leave australia, u buy a air ticket, then bringing visa E will be valid until the day u leave Australia
.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yep fysh - you're done with the 820 and that application. Keep collecting evidence - bank statements, correspondence mailed to both of you, photos of you with friends, etc. as you'll need that all two years from the date she applied for her 820. Just before that time, Immi will contact you and let you know you need to provide documents for the 801. You can do this online again - it's just a different application type.  There won't be statements from each of you, but boxes in which you'll write in your own words information about your relationship. I really wouldn't just reuse what you wrote for the PMV - your lives should be vastly different in two years than what they were when waiting on the PMV. You will have had two years of being married and sharing everything to talk about.  Best wishes!


Hi collegeG
First of all thx u for ur time that u always help people in this forum.
I would like to ask how long does it takes for Rmt review (partner visa refuse) decision ? 
I just want to buy time as much as I can to live with my husband, I know clearly I can't win the review in the end. I don't want to husband to go to stay with me in Cambodia because we got a house and a dog here need to look after. now I am in BvE with fully permission to work .i ready online saying that I still in the same bringing visa until the decision of review? Is it correct or not ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not sure, rose mary. I think someone else actually gave you a better answer than I could re: how long you might have on another thread. We don't see many partner visa refusals on this board, so it's not something I know a lot about unfortunately. I'm really sorry to hear your visa was refused. I know you don't want to be separated from your husband, but what's going to happen once MRT refuses you? You're just going to have to go offshore then anyway. Why not go offshore now and apply again - this time with your marriage certificate? You'd qualify for sure now that you're married. I'd also suggest (if you can afford it) getting Mark Northam or CCMS or any one of the great agents on this board involved - they can help you make sure you put together an airtight case this time. 

I'm not sure what the likelihood of you getting a tourist visa to go back onshore after applying offshore again would be, especially given you've just had a visa refused - but CCMS (Nick) or Mark could answer that for you for sure.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm not sure, rose mary. I think someone else actually gave you a better answer than I could re: how long you might have on another thread. We don't see many partner visa refusals on this board, so it's not something I know a lot about unfortunately. I'm really sorry to hear your visa was refused. I know you don't want to be separated from your husband, but what's going to happen once MRT refuses you? You're just going to have to go offshore then anyway. Why not go offshore now and apply again - this time with your marriage certificate? You'd qualify for sure now that you're married. I'd also suggest (if you can afford it) getting Mark Northam or CCMS or any one of the great agents on this board involved - they can help you make sure you put together an airtight case this time. I'm not sure what the likelihood of you getting a tourist visa to go back onshore after applying offshore again would be, especially given you've just had a visa refused - but CCMS (Nick) or Mark could answer that for you for sure.


Because now I got a new job which is more than 1000$ after tax, I want to live with my husband, helping him to pay the bill and save money to apply offshore .
If I can't get work permit while I wait my review , I'll go offshore immediately.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

rose mary said:


> Because now I got a new job which is more than 1000$ after tax, I want to live with my husband, helping him to pay the bill and save money to apply offshore . If I can't get work permit while I wait my review , I'll go offshore immediately.


I know this threat after I lodged my application. If I know b4, I don't have this problem.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

put in my request to quit studies, now to get on bridging e visa. the journey now begins.


----------



## quethaochi (Oct 11, 2014)

530i said:


> put in my request to quit studies, now to get on bridging e visa. the journey now begins.


Hi 530i
Did you cancel your student visa and applied for bv-e ?
How did you go with the processing of all that?
Best regard 
Que


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

starting to now have some complications. 

1. If you are returning home, please provide the following documents

(a) flight itinerary
(b) copy of boarding pass
(c) copy of immigration stamp in passport for departure from Australia and arrival in home county
(d) any other supporting documentation as required to support the student's refund case.

2. If you are going to another provider, you will be required to produce an eCOE from another SVP provider (in related field of study) to support your refund case.

Please note that we are unable to proceed with the refund until these documents are provided.

this is what the school requires. None of which was mentioned to me, and i have only had my letter of enrollment, no commencement date or anything.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you pay fees in advance? It seems like a standard response and they need documents to give you a refund. If you pay by term I would presume you don't need to worry about the refund.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

I have paid fees in advance, total of 10000 as to which i haven't studied yet.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

To be honest i don't want to surrender 10000 either when they haven't even sent me enrollment information or course details. They haven't sent me no information and have been very un informative of my studies.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe just say you can't afford the fees and show proof that you have applied for another visa and have cancelled your student visa.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah that's what i plan to do. I was hoping to get the refund back first before i cancel the student visa or let them cancel it. I have showed proof of my 820 application and bridging a visa in recent email and told them ill be cancelling my student visa.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hopefully that should be enough . Good luck with it


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

If i cancel student visa, then a. i dont have to provide information for other studies. b. i dont have to leave the country as requested as i have a visa in decision.

Could they just deny the refund entirely then?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You would not think so since you aren't actually doing the study. When does the course commence that you have paid for?


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

February it is expected to commence.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

not much time at all, its taken me 3 weeks just to get a response from them. I imagine it will only get worse haha


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is probably their vacation time.

Hopefully you get the refund . I don't see why not because you haven't commenced any studies. I know when I did university you had 3 weeks to change your mind after that you had to pay the fee for the term regardless of if you dropped a subject at week 5.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Seems like they just want free money and are using immigrations rules to back their own policies, leaving a grey area, weather or not that grey area accommodates for refunds im not sure, will find out!


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Officially canceled the student visa, applied and approved for bridging e visa, applying for work rights soon and doing my medical. Now we wait


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Review of application need advise on evidence:

Visa application details:
• Partner visa (subclass 820)
• Applied November 2014
• Sponsor – Australian
• Applicant – Chinese on 573 (TU) Student visa, now on bridging e visa
• Living in Gold Coast
• Miner and ex student

At the time of application, we had been in a relationship for about 1.5 years and lived together for same amount of time as thats how we met. We were able to avoid the requirement of proving a 12 month relationship as we had registered our relationship in Queensland in 2014.

We submitted a complete application, including the Form 80, police checks although haven't had the chance to upload the Medical, yet to do it in a front load application hope this doesn't cause us problems although we will do soon!

Below is a summary of what we submitted.
• Application cover letter (including statement that application is complete, despite health check)
• Form 47SP with passport and birth certificate
• Form 80 with police checks from China and AFP.
• Relationship Certificate (QLD)
• Form 40SP with passport, citizenship certificate and Study commencements (to show proof of length of residence)
• Evidence cover page (nothing fancy, just text explaining the relashionship and how it began and progressed STAT DEC signed and wrote by us both.)
• 8 x Form 888 – Mutual people and friends that know us both.
• 1 x personal statements (History of Relationship) on Statutory Declaration forms (6 pages written and signed by both)
• Financial Aspects pack with summary page – Joint bank spendings towards rent, Joint Savings, Joint Utilities etc etc.
• Nature of the Household pack with summary page describing our living arrangements and housework sharing – Utility bills with both names, reference back to joint bank account statements showing joint payment of bills, lease with both our names and a letter off real estate to back that the applicant lived at the address before she went on the tenancy, applicant’s bank statements for ten months showing payment of share of rent and bills into sponsor’s account (prior to joint bank account being set up).
• Social Aspects with facebook timeline edited into a PDF file. group invites etc, lots of mutual pics together of our engagement and outings with many people
• Nature of Commitment pack - Engagement, registered relashionship, Notice of intention to marry and so forth. We dont have wills set up or each other on one anothers supers though!

Whats everyone think of this?


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

bump input please?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Is good evidence wise. Only thing I would do is add each other as beneficiaries to your super, it is easy enough to do.

Also do you have any joint purchases ie. Washing machine, dryer etc.

One comment I will make is ... did you do a joint relationship history? They are suppose to be one each and in your own words.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Is good evidence wise. Only thing I would do is add each other as beneficiaries to your super, it is easy enough to do.
> 
> Also do you have any joint purchases ie. Washing machine, dryer etc.
> 
> One comment I will make is ... did you do a joint relationship history? They are suppose to be one each and in your own words.


We tried to do joint super, and it got sent back with some stupid issue so we didn't bother.

Yes just bought a washing machine yesterday actually haha.

Yes our relashionship history is joint and signed by us both


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Thing is we have 56 documents uploaded with no medical uploaded yet!! we wanted to save room.

So the sponsors application has 60 documents max and the applicants is this correct?

When we log into immi site, there is sponsor part and applicant part, but in the applicant part it still has information and docu's to be uploaded aswell, is this included in the 60 or should we use the other part?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You can upload docs under either application. Feel free to use both - they'll look at them all.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

530i said:


> We tried to do joint super, and it got sent back with some stupid issue so we didn't bother.
> 
> Yes just bought a washing machine yesterday actually haha.
> 
> Yes our relashionship history is joint and signed by us both


It is not joint super but adding your partner as a beneficiary to your super. I did my husband's online .

Just be prepared that they may ask you to redo the relationship history (if they notice) because they are suppose to be individual and in your own words.

I hope you got the washing machine receipt in both names.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is not joint super but adding your partner as a beneficiary to your super. I did my husband's online .
> 
> Just be prepared that they may ask you to redo the relationship history (if they notice) because they are suppose to be individual and in your own words.
> 
> I hope you got the washing machine receipt in both names.


Done the super thing, will upload it when i get confirmation.

I hope they ask me to re-do rather then denying the application, should we just re-write them anyways and upload them soon as possible we applied for this visa in November.

Washing Machine is in my name, but we paid from our Joint Bank account. Ill do this tmoz and upload a PDF file to, we have joint furniture and travel tickets and many events anyways already uploaded.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Also i have read alot of peoples 820 visa apps and alot have joint statements together regarding history, social, nature of household etc??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Alot of people (myself included) do joint for financial, social & household but do the relationship as singular.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's why I'm so adamant about doing separate statements:

1) If they only wanted ONE statement per couple, those questions would be only on the applicant's side (or only on the sponsor's). They're on BOTH applications.

2) The boxes asking for statements about financial, household, etc., along with relationship history, are supposed to take the place of the "history of your relationship" statements each applicant & sponsor used to provide with a paper application. If you look at the Partner Migration Booklet, it states:



> You and your partner must *each *provide a statement regarding the history of your relationship, including:
> • how, when and where you first met;
> • how your relationship developed;
> • when you decided to marry or commence a de facto partner relationship;
> ...


(Emphasis mine)

As you can see, the information requested in that statement includes much more than just the history of your relationship. It includes information that is now requested in some of those other text boxes as well on the online application.

They make it obvious that they want all the information requested in EACH person's words, i.e., two statements, not a joint one. They also say elsewhere in the booklet:



> The department prefers that these statements not be duplicates of each other, ie. formulaic, but should
> be written in each declarant's own words. Otherwise, the department may request that you provide new
> statements.


I *at the very least* think people should be doing separate history of relationship statements... We did for our application. I would personally err on the side of caution and do separate statements for EACH of those text boxes. I understand it feels impossible to give the same information in each of your own words, but it IS possible. Don't let your spouse/partner/fiance/e read your statement. Make them write their own. Compare what you've written and make sure you've both got all the facts represented. Done.

We have yet to see anyone say their CO came back to them and asked them to provide separate statements. We definitely haven't seen any applications rejected because of it! So I'm guessing it's not a black-and-white mandatory do-it-this-way-or-else kind of thing. But I'm an "err on the side of caution when it comes to Immigration" type of person (as you all can tell), and I wouldn't want there to be one single thing in my application that I felt was questionable if I could easily avoid it. And this one is SO easy to avoid.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Here's why I'm so adamant about doing separate statements:
> 
> 1) If they only wanted ONE statement per couple, those questions would be only on the applicant's side (or only on the sponsor's). They're on BOTH applications.
> 
> ...


In these subjects we wrote a joint statement under:

history of relashionship and mutual commitment.

this covers:
- opening paragraph our names dates of birth etc

- history of relationship (when and where we first met)

- how the relationship developed

- when we decided to marry or go defacto (with dot point timeline summing up other events)

- domestic relations (finances how we support each other etc)

- periods of seperation

- future plans

all have their own tittle in one big signed stat dec.

all in all about 5 pages long, then we have a separate statement covering nature of household which is 3 pages.

there the only statement we have.

should we include more or just re-do these??


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

so now i have to upload:

- washing machine purchase with receipt and bank statement showing joint purchase

- super details when back? should we list both? or one is okay? as one super sent our form back and wouldn't let us be beneficiaries, cant remember why but was something dumb.

- re do statements! (FUN!)

really hope we are approved


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You don't HAVE to redo your statements - it's entirely up to you. They wouldn't just deny you. They would just ask you to redo them.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok sweet, good to know they don't just deny, that if they require more they'll ask.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife (Nov 1, 2014)

530i said:


> so now i have to upload:
> 
> - re do statements! (FUN!)
> 
> really hope we are approved


Just an FYI... My hubby applied offshore and we had already submitted all our statements but we were then specifically asked to submit our statements by the CO once she started looking at our application. I assume she knew we had already submitted and they didn't just get lost in all our uploaded docs but she didn't give a reason for asking for them again. I made sure I pointed out we had already submitted the 5 statements each. Both times we wrote them separately without seeing what each other wrote. 
Good luck!


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

ok cool least they will ask before just denying the application


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

got an email today off immigration, processing at brisbane office, applied november last year can't wait, excited but anxious!


----------



## quethaochi (Oct 11, 2014)

530i 
Quite good lol. I applid last Oct, didn't have any email since then. A bit sad. 
You applied by paper or online?


----------



## martin12345 (May 31, 2015)

Hey Guys!

I have pretty much got all of my evidence together now after months of trying, for my partner visa 820 onshore application. I am from the UK and easily meet all of the relationship criteria for the visa with my partner.

I am unsure however whether to submit the form80 and do the medical before applying for the visa? (I will apply in the next 6-7 weeks or so).

If processing does take the estimated 12-15 months, I would have to re-do the medical and my circumstances included in the form80 will probably be changing. Therefore how crucial is the form80 in assessing the visa decision, in relation to my addresses and employment history etc..

Feedback would be much appreciated!
Martin


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

martin12345 said:


> Hey Guys! I have pretty much got all of my evidence together now after months of trying, for my partner visa 820 onshore application. I am from the UK and easily meet all of the relationship criteria for the visa with my partner. I am unsure however whether to submit the form80 and do the medical before applying for the visa? (I will apply in the next 6-7 weeks or so). If processing does take the estimated 12-15 months, I would have to re-do the medical and my circumstances included in the form80 will probably be changing. Therefore how crucial is the form80 in assessing the visa decision, in relation to my addresses and employment history etc.. Feedback would be much appreciated! Martin


Martin, form 80 definitely now...don't delay! Medical i'd wait out until at least 5 months after lodging your application.


----------



## martin12345 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reply AusIndo! I will include the form80 then up front! I have read so many threads with some applicants being asked for it.. others not etc.. depending on their country of origin and other factors so was unsure. Do you know how they actually use the form80 to asses character requirements?! 

Thanks!


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

martin12345 said:


> Thanks for the reply AusIndo! I will include the form80 then up front! I have read so many threads with some applicants being asked for it.. others not etc.. depending on their country of origin and other factors so was unsure. Do you know how they actually use the form80 to asses character requirements?! Thanks!


I thought form 80 is now mandatory??? They used to be random or mostly high risk countries but looking at the trends these days, we all are subject to profiling.

Is it listed as mandatory per checklist?


----------



## martin12345 (May 31, 2015)

It is not officially on the checklist of documents to include no. I have heard examples of within the past 12 months when it was not even requested as well, but the visa was still approved.


----------



## belgianturtle (May 21, 2014)

quethaochi said:


> 530i
> Quite good lol. I applid last Oct, didn't have any email since then. A bit sad.
> You applied by paper or online?


I feel you. Same thing here, applied October last year and not a word since


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

martin12345 said:


> It is not officially on the checklist of documents to include no. I have heard examples of within the past 12 months when it was not even requested as well, but the visa was still approved.


Wow ok...if it's not in the checklist than you can certainly wing it. If they ask you to complete one than do it right there and then.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

quethaochi said:


> 530i
> Quite good lol. I applid last Oct, didn't have any email since then. A bit sad.
> You applied by paper or online?


Applied online and still waiting for a response from immigration, cant come quick enough my father is sick and have a wedding back in china to attend.

Im on bridging e visa as i quit my studies, so really hoping its approved soon


----------



## quethaochi (Oct 11, 2014)

530i said:


> Applied online and still waiting for a response from immigration, cant come quick enough my father is sick and have a wedding back in china to attend.
> 
> Im on bridging e visa as i quit my studies, so really hoping its approved soon


Hi
Oct 2014 mine just have an email said my one on queue and will contact when application progress. Thats all

Me on bve too. I believe mine is not far. About 1 or 2 months


----------



## Cindyxx (Sep 7, 2014)

quethaochi said:


> Hi
> Oct 2014 mine just have an email said my one on queue and will contact when application progress. Thats all
> 
> Me on bve too. I believe mine is not far. About 1 or 2 months


Congrats and I believe it's a good sign. My 820 visa granted 2 months later after I received that processing in queue email. No other contacts from immigration.


----------



## Scotty P (May 27, 2013)

AusIndo said:


> Wow ok...if it's not in the checklist than you can certainly wing it. If they ask you to complete one than do it right there and then.


Bad idea - It's always best to upload it, if your going to wing it and they have to ask you for it, that will slow down your application. We didn't get asked for it but uploaded it anyway.


----------



## quethaochi (Oct 11, 2014)

Cindyxx said:


> Congrats and I believe it's a good sign. My 820 visa granted 2 months later after I received that processing in queue email. No other contacts from immigration.


Kaka. Thank you. Hopefully you are right about 2 months. Want to see u in 801 soon


----------



## Cindyxx (Sep 7, 2014)

quethaochi said:


> Kaka. Thank you. Hopefully you are right about 2 months. Want to see u in 801 soon


Sure thing and good luck


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Cindyxx said:


> Sure thing and good luck


What kind of evidence did you provide Cindyxx??

have you got any post or topic i can refer to?? im nervous but your application approval has made it alot easier considering your Chinese and applied off defacto grounds to.


----------



## Cindyxx (Sep 7, 2014)

530i said:


> What kind of evidence did you provide Cindyxx??
> 
> have you got any post or topic i can refer to?? im nervous but your application approval has made it alot easier considering your Chinese and applied off defacto grounds to.


Hi 530i

I just applied whatever the immigration asked for in their booklet from different prospectives.
But I guess my case is quite straightforward that none of us were previously married and no dependants. We registered our relationship but lived together for an entire 12 months. Have joint bank account and joint lease. Both of us have normal/ stable jobs. 
And I applied two Australian student visa in the past. I guess that helps too.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheers same situation!


----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello guys,

I want to apply de facto visa sometime next year. I am on a student visa and it will expire early Jan 2017. Thats good, because we have time. Currently and slowly. I am collecting my documents. Like organising bank statement, and high lighting our rent, bill, and food expenses. Collecting our photos with our family and friends and from our travel into a PDF format, and the rest.  

I am wondering that if I logging to my immi account, and start filling out our ID information, then save and wait for the rest of the documents, till the payment stage, and then when lodge the application. I really don't know how to loge online, and I don't know that when I need to upload evidence?

Or just wait till I have every document, then start and then upload evidence? 

Any help would be great!
Thanks.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

My TR Visa grant was approved today, nice early XMAS present, no further evidence required for the grant, no contact just granted without anything further


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Just submitted my 801 application 2nd stage processing, do i supply new form 888's or? im using one old one new, what other documents should i upload? it says not futher documentation required.

I was able to submit this since November 2016.


----------



## Country_Gypsy (Oct 17, 2016)

Mish said:


> I have heard people get emails if they haven't uploaded things or not uploaded anything.
> 
> We uploaded about 80 docs but that was before the limit was brought in.
> 
> ...


Hey Mish, I am in the process of uploading documents and have issues with trying to upload multiple email statements in 1 document wihtout having to print them and then scan together in 1 go(trying to save my uploads just in case). Do you upload your email documents separately or combine them into one? If you combine them, how do you do that? I've had to change ink in printer once already. =P

As for earlier question about how many documents, I have uploaded nearly everything applicable with just 3 sections left (excluding police and med check) and have only uploaded 25 documents. I just made sure to make each upload be multiple pages to save uploads just in case as mentioned. So i feel I won't be reaching close to 60 uploads by the time I finish. It just depends on how many pages you are putting in each upload. (example, i put bank statement of multiple months with corresponding receipts in 1 PDF file, thus 1 upload. It was about 20 pages though).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

530i said:


> Just submitted my 801 application 2nd stage processing, do i supply new form 888's or? im using one old one new, what other documents should i upload? it says not futher documentation required.
> 
> I was able to submit this since November 2016.


Yes you will need updated form 888's, I would assume it would ring alarm bells if you use ones dated in 2014.

You need evidence of your relationship since the grant of the 820.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Country_Gypsy said:


> Hey Mish, I am in the process of uploading documents and have issues with trying to upload multiple email statements in 1 document wihtout having to print them and then scan together in 1 go(trying to save my uploads just in case). Do you upload your email documents separately or combine them into one? If you combine them, how do you do that? I've had to change ink in printer once already. =P
> 
> As for earlier question about how many documents, I have uploaded nearly everything applicable with just 3 sections left (excluding police and med check) and have only uploaded 25 documents. I just made sure to make each upload be multiple pages to save uploads just in case as mentioned. So i feel I won't be reaching close to 60 uploads by the time I finish. It just depends on how many pages you are putting in each upload. (example, i put bank statement of multiple months with corresponding receipts in 1 PDF file, thus 1 upload. It was about 20 pages though).


I used smallpdf to combine all the bank statements together.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

provide police checks when requested
consent for the department disclosing to you any conviction for a relevant offence.

applying 801 after this date does that mean (me) the sponsor needs to fill this requirement, bit unclear.


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness (Aug 12, 2017)

Good day guys,

So here is the situation, I am a permanent resident with Visa sub class 190 already living in Australia. Have never sponsored anyone before and I am planning to get married this December.
The facts of the case are as follows :
My wife to be already has a valid tourist visa 600 valid till Feb 2018, with only 2 conditions (8101 - NO WORK 8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY) and there is NO CONDITION of NO FURTHER STAY on her visa.
She has visited Australia in the past as a tourist but this was before we met. 
We have been dating for about 3-4 months and now the families are also getting involved as its pretty clear that we want to spend our lives together.

We have travelled together recently where I proposed marriage to her and gave her a ring over a private dinner. I can prove the above facts with photographs, bills and our travel itineraries. 
The initial dating period has records of our conversations in form of emails, text messages and phone records. 
Now my question here is :
1} Would getting her here on a valid tourist visa and then marrying in the Australian court make more sense towards filing an Onshore visa application Partner temporary 820 which would eventually move towards Permanent partner visa. 
There-by immediately securing bridging Visa A which would give her full working rights and medi care on submission of application.
OR
2} We get married in India first, have a ceremony with all proofs and register our marriage in Indian courts, then she gets to Australia (on a tourist visa) where we register our marriage in the Australian courts and then we file Onshore visa application Partner temporary 820 which would eventually move towards Permanent partner visa. 

Doing this instead of filling an application offshore is majorly because I fear of the separation times required in processing cases offshore and as such my work requires an insane amount of travel hence I don’t want to add more to the woes!
Bottom line - Want to begin a life as a couple with her in Australia as soon as possible where she as an individual also has full living and working rights. 

What would be the best course of action in here? Valuable inputs are more than welcome. 

Regards


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Inpersuitofhappiness said:


> Good day guys,
> 
> So here is the situation, I am a permanent resident with Visa sub class 190 already living in Australia. Have never sponsored anyone before and I am planning to get married this December.
> The facts of the case are as follows :
> ...


Just being married does not mean much if you cannot satisfy the evidence requirements. If yoi are already planning to marry, the PMV 300 might be a better option if you're limited on 820 evidence requirements. It is an offshore visa but does not typically take as long as the 309, offers her full work rights when she gets it, and then you apply for the 820 after marrying but the wait times and evidence requirements are less than a straight 820 application.

If you still want the straight 820 route, she cannot have the no further stay condition attached. She can apply for medicare once an application for 820 is made but she does not immediately get work rights.... the BVA is granted as soon as she applies but it does not go into effect until the current stay period expires on whatever visa she is on. She gets work rights once the BVA is active.


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness (Aug 12, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Just being married does not mean much if you cannot satisfy the evidence requirements. If yoi are already planning to marry, the PMV 300 might be a better option if you're limited on 820 evidence requirements. It is an offshore visa but does not typically take as long as the 309, offers her full work rights when she gets it, and then you apply for the 820 after marrying but the wait times and evidence requirements are less than a straight 820 application.
> 
> If you still want the straight 820 route, she cannot have the no further stay condition attached. She can apply for medicare once an application for 820 is made but she does not immediately get work rights.... the BVA is granted as soon as she applies but it does not go into effect until the current stay period expires on whatever visa she is on. She gets work rights once the BVA is active.


PMV processing times in India is about 12-16 months or more on an average with an additional visa fees of 7000 AUD all this when we would have to file for partner visa anyways. 
Even if she gets working rights after her visa gets expires by end Feb 18 is fine with me as then eventually she is on a bridging visa with working and living rights.
I can show enough finances in my sponsorship application for this tenure as well to further strengthen the case.

Building evidence is a slow and a continuous process which we have
already started. in terms of photos, combined travel itinerary, friends and family pictures, chat records, emails,skype conversations and the likes.
When she arrives here later this year further things like start living together, sharing finances, having a known social life in friends and family circle can also be added.

Her visa doesn't have NO FURTHER STAY CONDITION attached to it, so thats a relief and opens up the option of lodging application onshore.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I must correct you here for other readers: the 300 does not cost an extra $7k. The initial application fee is $7k with a reduced fee of $1170 to apply for the 820 from 300. Which is a small amount to pay for lack of evidence for a de facto or marriage visa that could result in a refusal and no refund of $7k, plus $7k to apply again or the cost of appealing plus the cost of an RMA at that point. 

So just for clarification for others, it does not cost an additional $7k to do the 300 route. 

As for evidence, they will be looking for combined affairs for spouse visas so start working on that too.


----------



## holidaywhw (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm a Hong Kong and British citizen and was granted a partner visa on De Facto grounds in Feb 2017. (onshore) My partner (Australian-British) and I met in the UK and I applied for a working holiday visa to come to Australia with him before we satisfied the 12 month relationship requirement. We never used a migrant agent and I understand how stressful the application process might be. I just shared my experience on YouTube and I hope the videos can help out those who are going through the same process! The slides are in English and the recording's in my native language. I inserted English subtitles for those who are interested to hear my story and personal suggestions. Good luck with your application!

【Part 1】 - Eligibility, (Hidden) Cost, Processing Time 




【Part 2】 - My Story (my worries, documents I attached, supporting witnesses and more..) 




【Part 3】 - Advice On Gathering Documents 




【Part 4】 - Online Application - Things I Wish I Knew





【Part 5】 - Hong Kong Police Check Troubles (Example of how an external agency can delay your application process)


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness (Aug 12, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I must correct you here for other readers: the 300 does not cost an extra $7k. The initial application fee is $7k with a reduced fee of $1170 to apply for the 820 from 300. Which is a small amount to pay for lack of evidence for a de facto or marriage visa that could result in a refusal and no refund of $7k, plus $7k to apply again or the cost of appealing plus the cost of an RMA at that point.
> 
> So just for clarification for others, it does not cost an additional $7k to do the 300 route.
> 
> As for evidence, they will be looking for combined affairs for spouse visas so start working on that too.


Point well noted. 
IYO what would be solid evidence towards a relationship which we can start building right now?
few things which we have already started to do are:

1. To make records of our regular conversations and skype calls. 
2. Her pictures with my friends and families on various occasions.
3. Open up a joint account in India for sharing expenses together, funds coming in by joint contribution.
4. pictures on social media and conversations with friends/families.
5. Once she arrives will be living together and would be sharing house hold duties accordingly.
6. Have our past travel plan details and itinerary saved 
7. On arriving here have a joint lease of the house.
8. Phone,internet,utility bills in joint name on her arrival.

Anything else one can think of?

As i would be traveling soon for my work assignment so just want to set some grounds for this period of absence.


----------



## FatBigAmmy (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi. I don't know if my question will fit in this thread or not, but I'll try.

Im in Australia with my 1 year multiple entry visa, however, my husband wants me to apply for residency now. I just arrived this August and my one year multi entry will expired on June 2018. I'm allowed to stay for max 3 months in every entry. 
My question is, if I apply for residency now, are they going to cancel my tourist visa and give me bridging visa that will take effect instantly/after I finish my first 3 months (November)? Because the way I read it, I have to wait for my tourist visa (June 2018) to finish before the bridging visa will take effect.
I hope someone will help me solve this. Thanks.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The BVA will go into effect when the current 3 month stay expires. You do not have to wait until the actual visa expiry. Just remain onshore for the 3 months and within that if you apply for a partner visa, a BVA will be granted as soon as payment is processed but will not go into effect until the day after your 3 month stay.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Keep in mind that being married does not guarantee a partner visa. You MUST fulfill the evidence requirements at time of application. If you do not have enough evidence now, it's probably best to begin acquiring it now and apply for a partner visa later on when you meet the requirements.


----------



## FatBigAmmy (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you @skybluebrewer. I'm checking the requirements and may start organising/collecting whats needed for the visa. Thanks.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Well all the prep for was nothing, affair for 6 months cancelled my sponsorship in the end... bad relationship in the end may post my story as i feel pretty heart broken still at the moment.


----------

